
Tech as We Know It Would Not Exist Without Immigrants - pencilpup223
http://www.wired.com/story/tech-as-we-know-it-would-not-exist-without-immigrants
======
curtisblaine
> Big name founders, from eBay’s Pierre Omidyar to Elon Musk, are immigrants.
> If you count the first-generation offspring of immigrants, the number grows.

We should actually calculate the ratio of immigrants vs total population and
compare it with the ratio of immigrant founders vs total founders. But it's
something the article doesn't bother doing.

Obviously, if comparison was found to be not in favour of immigrants, I would
expect a barrage of excuses, like "They didn't have had access to certain
privileges! How can you expect them to have success at the same rate!", which
defies the point of this article.

> Innovation is bred when diverse viewpoints intersect, and that only happens
> if you can get all of those diverse ideas in the room

 __only? __We are now at the point where there can be innovation ONLY if there
is diversity? :D

~~~
jmnicolas
Frankly I am quite fed-up with the 'diversity propaganda' that we are force-
fed every day, however I have to recon that North-Korea which is probably the
least diverse country on earth, is not exactly booming with cool and novel
ideas ;-)

The problem I see with 'immigrants enthusiasts' is that they choose to focus
only on a few successful examples and ignore the bad apples. Even if we don't
speak about terrorism, yesterday the OCDE published a report that say only one
in six immigrants come in France for work.

~~~
curtisblaine
> North-Korea which is probably the least diverse country on earth

yet correlation !== causation. You will find that it's not exactly booming
with cool ideas most likely because it's a brutal socialist dictatorship gone
bad (but is there one that's gone well?)

